# Optical Forums > General Optics and Eyecare Discussion Forum >  Spring Hinge Repair?

## EyeFitWell

Ok, forgive my ignorance, but I need some clarification on something.  When spring hinges break and you can see the little 'pin' that was attached to the spring within the hinge, but the spring has obviously become detached, can this be fixed?
I never thought it could be, and the Optician I apprenticed under said it cannot be fixed, but I've had several patients say something about it happening before and "they crimped it" and put it back together again.
Thanks in advance for your advice!

----------


## cocoisland58

You can crimp it or cement it but it will never be what it once was.  My opinion is, if it's warranted send it back for credit, current frame but non-warranted, sell a new pair of temples, old frame, time for a new pair of glasses.  I don't waste a whole lot of time repairing old when I can sell something.

----------


## EyeFitWell

I agree, I wouldn't repair it if I could replace it.  I've had a couple times lately where the replacement wasn't an option and the patient wants to wait until Janurary or something to buy a new pair.  I just wanted to be sure I'm not saying "It's not fixable" then they go down the street and get it fixed-it would seem like I'm only wanting to sell something.

How do you crimp/cement them?

----------


## CME4SPECS

I fix them all the time. The spring will no longer work, but the temple will open and close. In a pinch this works very well. Put the broken piece back in the hinge "box" where it belongs, then take a very small drill bit and drill a hole all the way through the "box" and then run a little silver solder into the hole. It works well. You may have to file a little off of the inside edge of the the temple where it butts up to the front, so that it will open and close. Piece of cake!
I liked the old Safilo hinges that could be rebuilt. Some of the hinges with a flap at the back get be repaired, sometimes the screw that the hinge comes loose and you can open the flap and fix it.

----------


## EyeFitWell

Thanks CME!  I think I'll try it out on a couple junk frames first!

----------


## CME4SPECS

> Thanks CME!  I think I'll try it out on a couple junk frames first!


Good idea! It is very simple! I wouldn't try it on a plastic type frame.

----------


## JerryR

Take about a 1 inch piece of shrink plastic tube, put both sections together, slide the shrink wrap over the connection and heat.  The tube shrinks tightly around the hinge, is not the least bit unsightly and will hold perfectly till you get the new frame.  Easy and great CS

----------


## Scott R

CME great advice. Ive got to try it.

----------


## EyeFitWell

Jerry-
That's a smart idea, but I disagree about it being unsightly...it'd look like they wrapped scotch tape around their frame...wouldn't it?  Plus, if I'm imagining it right, wouldn't you be unable to open/close the temple?

----------


## MIOPE

> I fix them all the time. The spring will no longer work, but the temple will open and close. In a pinch this works very well. Put the broken piece back in the hinge "box" where it belongs, then take a very small drill bit and drill a hole all the way through the "box" and then run a little silver solder into the hole. It works well. 
> .


We has been doing this too but sometimes the hinge is so thin that is not easy to make a hole. 

 I was wondering if there is not a strong glue that would do the same?
Does anyone knows?

----------


## Aberdeen Angus

I have used superglue on many occasions. Just put a drop in the box, push the post in and then open and close the joint while the glue is drying for a few seconds, so that the glasses will fold. Oh and watch you don't get it on the lenses!

----------


## dbracer

Hey guys, I'm a bit of freelance writer. 

Looking for info on the evolution of the modern spring hinge. What  instigated it. Who started it. Who first designed it ...and such rot. 

Got any suggestions. 

Respectfully,
dbracer

----------


## GokhanSF

dbracer, 

Or you can possibly write about why most high-end frame designers don't use spring hinge as we know it...

----------


## AngeHamm

> dbracer, 
> 
> Or you can possibly right about why most high-end frame designers don't use spring hinge as we know it...


+1. An utter mystery to me.

----------


## GokhanSF

> +1. An utter mystery to me.


Compare how many spring hinges you see broken vs. regular.... I have been in the business for 15 years and haven't had a single customer come in because of a broken hinge on high-end frame. On the other hand I fix broken spring hinges on a weekly basis if not more often.

----------


## Jason H

CME, I have done something similar many times. Instead of solder, I have put a nut and bolt through the hole. No more spring action, but it's a secure repair for people trying to stretch until their insurance kicks in etc...

----------


## AngeHamm

> Compare how many spring hinges you see broken vs. regular.... I have been in the business for 15 years and haven't had a single customer come in because of a broken hinge on high-end frame. On the other hand I fix broken spring hinges on a weekly basis if not more often.


While this is true, it's also true that I've been unable to sell some high-end non-spring-hinge frames because the patient found the lack of give uncomfortable.

----------


## MakeOptics

> While this is true, it's also true that I've been unable to sell some high-end non-spring-hinge frames because the patient found the lack of give uncomfortable.


In your opinion do you think high end manufacturers should sacrifice durability for the sale?

----------


## Jason H

Isn't durability really the result of wearing habits?

----------


## jefe

> Isn't durability really the result of wearing habits?


m

Some items are simply better built than others.

----------


## Barry Santini

> Hey guys, I'm a bit of freelance writer. 
> 
> Looking for info on the evolution of the modern spring hinge. What instigated it. Who started it. Who first designed it ...and such rot. 
> 
> Got any suggestions. 
> 
> Respectfully,
> dbracer


I think it was Rodenstock with their Rodaflex, but Safilo Elasta maybe as well for Mechanical springs with internal mechanisms.

B

----------


## jefe

One could easily disassemble one of the Elasta mechanisms and switch out parts -- big and clunky.

----------


## Varangian

> I fix them all the time. The spring will no longer work, but the temple will open and close. In a pinch this works very well. Put the broken piece back in the hinge "box" where it belongs, then take a very small drill bit and drill a hole all the way through the "box" and then run a little silver solder into the hole. It works well. You may have to file a little off of the inside edge of the the temple where it butts up to the front, so that it will open and close. Piece of cake!


I use pretty much the same method. An 0.8 or 1.0 drill bit (preferably the former), carefully checking where the "pin" goes so that the hole doesn't end up off-center, and a soft needle as a rivet. If the temple doesn't fold, just file off the corner on the hinge. Takes five to ten minutes tops, holds up well, and is ideal for quick fixes for spare frames or while the customer is waiting for his/her new pair.

----------


## jefe

> I use pretty much the same method. An 0.8 or 1.0 drill bit (preferably the former), carefully checking where the "pin" goes so that the hole doesn't end up off-center, and a soft needle as a rivet. If the temple doesn't fold, just file off the corner on the hinge. Takes five to ten minutes tops, holds up well, and is ideal for quick fixes for spare frames or while the customer is waiting for his/her new pair.


I do the same thing -- except I use a self-tapping screw instead of solder and break it off flush.

----------


## Now I See

I use the "shrink tubing" method that JerryR mentioned...I have lots of sizes and as many colors as I can get (although clear is my favorite.)  I am very careful not to use too much, or a tube that is too big and I've never had anyone complain about the look...usually they came in with tape on their glasses (with hair hanging out of it, 'cuz it's been ripping out their hair all week) and realize that the shrink tubing is a much better look, and a whole lot more comfy.  LOL!

That being said, I would like to try the "drill" method that has been mentioned...I've never seen it done so I'll have to practice a little with some of my spares in the lab.

----------


## edix911

Hello,

I do this on a daily basis. I can actually fix spring hinges with original flexible function in most cases. You can look couple of my videos on YouTube.
https://youtu.be/1P-g4S_BK70
https://youtu.be/Dvum4N82WyU

But to do that you would need to invest quite a lot as you need laser welder for that purpose.

In case some of you would badly need such repair, you can contact me and I could fix, but you would need to send glasses to Lithuania.

Regards,
Ed

----------


## rbailen

Very nice job... We use a micro-welder and can maintain the hinge function but not the spring.  How do you remove the spring components?  I've never tried that.  Thanks,

Rob 





> Hello,
> 
> I do this on a daily basis. I can actually fix spring hinges with original flexible function in most cases. You can look couple of my videos on YouTube.
> https://youtu.be/1P-g4S_BK70
> https://youtu.be/Dvum4N82WyU
> 
> But to do that you would need to invest quite a lot as you need laser welder for that purpose.
> 
> In case some of you would badly need such repair, you can contact me and I could fix, but you would need to send glasses to Lithuania.
> ...

----------


## cowboytelemark

I think spring hinges are a nice idea.  Not much purpose in practice other than engineered failure.

----------

